# WMR 100 anemometro novo com problema??



## Pedro L. (15 Abr 2011 às 01:30)

Boas pessoal, o meu anemometro anda com um problema marado às umas semanas para cá.
tipo tá N e na estação dá exemplo W o dia todo e mesmo que o anemómetro rode outra direcção, E ou outra, por vezes empanca e fica sempre na mesm direcção na estação base!!!

já fiz várias vezes reset no anemómetro, na estação, troquei de pilhas, nada....

ate que pareçe que descobri uma coisa curiosa.
Tendo o anemómetro na mão e se separar o anemómetro da caixa de leme,  a estação base lê perfeitamente a direcção, e se enroscar novamente o anemómetro deixa de ler a direcção, ou seja lê mas fica sempre na mesma , mesmo que rode o leme??


Alguma coisa a  ver com o magnetismo do veio do anemómetro???

Ajuda

obrigado


----------



## Pedro L. (17 Abr 2011 às 13:17)

? ajuda
ninguém teve algo pareçido?


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Abr 2011 às 19:27)

Caro,

eu não lhe vou responder com um "palpite" .

Aconselho-o a contactar quem vendeu o material e explicar-lhe o problema.
O serviço de pós-venda serve para isso.
Aposto que o anemometro ainda está na garantia, certo?

Agora peço eu... depois, compartilhe o resultado deste problema.
Todos podemos aprender.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Pedro L. (3 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

já está em testes por um engenheiro da espeçialidade. Foi de volta para o U.K


----------

